
John Cochrane on University Finances - krnsll
https://johnhcochrane.blogspot.com/2020/04/university-finances.html
======
newsreview1
We have to look at Colleges and Universities as business models..... Some of
the best run businesses in the country. All the more reason it makes sense for
the NCAA to allow athletes to make $$ on endorsement deals

